# Light weight holster



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I am planning on buying a J-frame revolver in Scandium (S & W 340PD). S & W claims the weight of this weapon is 11.4 ounces. You end up paying dearly to save those last few ounces, so it makes little sense to put the weapon in a heavy holster.

What is the lightest weight front pocket holster that I can get for this weapon that is serviceable. I love leather, but I think it carries a weight penalty over some of the soft synthetics.

Recommendations? (Every ounce counts.)


----------

